# Light weight grips? Foam?!



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't for the life of me remember who makes those light "race" grips.

help!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Esi...

edit: they are silicon....


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Titec pork rinds (see post 9), Ritchey WCS...

There are quite a few light weight foam grip makers nowdays


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

spec4life said:


> Esi...
> 
> edit: they are silicon....


those are it, thanks, yeah silicone


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

There are plenty of others that are half the weight of them..50g for the racer's edge....my Bonti XXX race lites come in at 22g for the pair.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

I can recommend the Scott Racing Light, they're light and very comfortable.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool thanks, I'll take a look at the bontrager and scott's as well.

Right now I have some ODI lock-on grips "ruffian" they were okay, not the lightest, but they are worn after a season


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

Extralite at only 15grams:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extralite-Ultra...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a04913f50


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Porkers*

bought these pork rinds last week, weight seem pretty good but will trim them more for use with twist shifters

also have some Extralite foamies on the way from France with some rims (so will post a pic to compare later)


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, those are some light weight grips!

Any place in US (online or in store) that sells the Scott grips? The ebay link for the extralink seems good, 9 buck flat shipping and at 20 bucks.

I'm familiar with Titec, probably be easiest to obtain in the US.


----------



## derickt (Dec 22, 2009)

I been Bontragers since October - Light, grippy, comfy, and dont twist. Also maybe checkout the Sette ones. Can't confirm the 22g weight, but for $4.98 they're worth a shot...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17092-190_SETSF7-3-Parts-61-Grips/Bar-Tape/Sette-Superlight-Foam-Grips.htm


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

I've also used Author AGR-F750 before and they sucked. So it's good to feel them in hand before buying as some of them are just to hard.


----------



## samperkins (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/search.php?category_id=132&sort_by=weight asc

Foam trials grips that start at 12 grams... Tarty has great service, too.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Bontrager Race XXX Lite are 20 grams including end caps.... but I still prefer the Ritchey foam grips with great padding and tackiness, for about twice as much weight.


----------



## DuncanG (Jun 2, 2008)

esi, not as light but worth every gram...most amazing upgrade i made to my race bike last season...


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Just swapped my Ritchey WCS for these Bonti XXX Lites. They were 25g uncut (inc end plugs), now 20g as they're cut down to accommodate the twisters.


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

roaringboy said:


> Just swapped my Ritchey WCS for these Bonti XXX Lites


These are X Lite, not XXX Lite. There's difference in shape and weight.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh right - you live and learn :thumbsup:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I have the Scott ones... But they keep rotating on my carbon handlebar. The ritchey wcs ones do not rotate, but are heavy...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Extralite foam grips*

Extralite's have arrived, 16g with sl carbon veneer end caps or 19g with Extralite plastic end caps

...will use some hairspray on the bars to stop them from throttling


----------



## factoryrider (Feb 10, 2009)

I run fizik bar tape double layered. ended up with cuttings under 30 grams with end plugs/caps.

Comfy and durable. but super easy to get if you need something soon.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

ESI and you will never buy something else again. Had some normal rubber grips and Foam, (ritchey, bbb etc...) but the esi's are just great. Not the lightest, but the comfort and grip is so great. And they don't deform after a year of using!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Sette's Superlight Foam grips are 22g (stated) and they are $5 (for those of you who actually factor cost into the gram-shaving equation). I have them on one of my bikes and they are just fine.


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Another vote for ESI Racers grips. Best grips I've ever used.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

+3, I had the Bontrager Race X lite's and they were nothing near comfort, ESI gets my vote


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)

factoryrider said:


> I run fizik bar tape double layered. ended up with cuttings under 30 grams with end plugs/caps.
> 
> Comfy and durable. but super easy to get if you need something soon.


How do you keep these from slipping on the bar or coming unwrapped? I've thought about doing this before but I have had my reservations because of this. Any pics of your setup?


----------



## tmc71 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ritchey WCS Ergo's are 28g w/ end caps. They feel pretty good so far, ESI's were puttin' a hurtin' on my hands.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*world's lightest! - Hi Temp 42130mm foam MTB bar grip + SL 3k carbon veneer end plugs*

just arrived from bike-products.com, open cell foam very similar material & design to Titec Pork Rinds

standard Hi Temp 42 bar end plugs weighed 5g


----------



## tmc71 (Oct 6, 2009)

never felt the pork rinds. Are the hi temps and pork rinds harder/denser than the ritcheys?
looks like the hi temps have a little extra material offering some decent cushioning/support??

yeah, also saw your 2.25 evo ralphs came it at 469g, just got mine today and they were 517g, a whopping 3g under spec!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

tmc71 said:


> never felt the pork rinds. Are the hi temps and pork rinds harder/denser than the ritcheys?
> looks like the hi temps have a little extra material offering some decent cushioning/support??
> 
> yeah, also saw your 2.25 evo ralphs came it at 469g, just got mine today and they were 517g, a whopping 3g under spec!!


thanks, good choice there on the 2.25 RR EVO, 2.1 are just too narrow.

it's so hit & miss with tires - still feel like cat that got the cream when they come in 20g under (or more)

the product description for the Hi Temp 42 faom grips compares them directly with WCS which is pretty fair - but it's been a few years since i've used the WCS foam grips

they would suit someone with medium or small hands as their diameter is abit less than Pork Rinds

'tis nice to have a component that's both easily affordable and "the worlds lightest"


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> just arrived from bike-products.com, open cell foam very similar material & design to Titec Pork Rinds
> 
> standard Hi Temp bar end plugs weighed 5g


How's the feel? They look to be rather hard but the weight and shape look perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

they seem okay, just like any other open cell foam grips, if you found them too stiff you could always rinse them in hair conditioner to soften them up

i felt bad ordering just one pair all the way from Deutschland (well them + BK F1 carbon clamps) - because of the relatively small diameter i think the mrs will probably try and nick them, she's infected with the weight weenie virus now

...so next time I'll stockpile!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Poshbikes 'nitrile' (NPVC) black grips*

these beauties arrived in the post today

phoned in the order (Maidstone UK) on 04.03.10 & arrived on the 14.05.10 - not the fastest grip option available! - but very similar in feel to ESI Racers Edge but 1/2 the weight + made in the UK.

1. 27g Poshbikes 'nitrile' (NPVC) black grips (+ 2x 0.3g 3k carbon veneer bar end plugs)
2. Posh Bikes black nitrile + ESI closed cell silicone "Racers Edge" white + "Chunky" black grips (for comparison)

best


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice Grips ! They look a lot like the ESI's indeed, only they Poshbikes are a bit thicker ?


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Do they spin or do they stick as well as the ESIs?



culturesponge said:


> these beauties arrived in the post today
> 
> phoned in the order (Maidstone UK) on 04.03.10 & arrived on the 14.05.10 - not the fastest grip option available! - but very similar in feel to ESI Racers Edge but 1/2 the weight + made in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:

PeteN on mtbr is using the grips & said he's very happy with them & hasn't reported any problems or throttling (which easy to sort out anyway) he said comfort level is really high - which is probably just as good as ESI but @ half the weight of the Racers Edge silicone grips

Poshbikes Nitrile grips are cheaper than ESI's too - mine cost $18.70 including International Postage from the UK to SoCal vs. $23.46 inc postage for the last pair of Racers Edge

here's a link to the grips : http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=256

Poshbikes grey grips are lighter still apparently 15g pr. - but they were out of stock when i was ordering - but well worth chasing down

best


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

factoryrider said:


> I run fizik bar tape double layered. ended up with cuttings under 30 grams with end plugs/caps.
> 
> Comfy and durable. but super easy to get if you need something soon.


+1. I have been using bar tape for years. Comfy enough for the road bike, same for the MTB. I run them single wrapped, and use thicker gloves.


----------

